# enlever la nourriture qui reste dans un plat



## KennyHun

Bonjour,

Que diriez-vous naturellement si vous souhaitiez signaler à quelqu'un d'autre que vous allez enlever d'un plat à four ce qu'il reste dedans (sans préciser si vous le mettrez sur une assiette ou que sais-je ) ?

"Je vais prendre/retirer le reste." ?

Merci !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut KennyHun,

Moi je dirais simplement :  _vider le plat de service.  _

Dans ce sens du verbe _vider_ : 





> Rendre (une chose) vide en retirant son contenu.


  Pour qu'il soit bien clair que tu ne veux pas dire ce sens : 





> Boire ou manger tout le contenu de. _Vider son verre, une bouteille. Vider son assiette_.


 Tu peux ajouter : ... _et mettre ce qui reste de côté.   _Mais à mon avis, ce n'est pas essentiel.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais aussi _*vider* le plat_ (mais pas _de service_ qui n'est pas naturel pour moi).


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne sais pas trop pourquoi j'ai ajouté_  de service_, qui ne m'est pas naturel non plus.

Je pense que j'ai changé le _à four _de Henny en _de service.  _


----------



## Roméo31

Dans mon Sud-Ouest natal, pour exprimer l'idée initiale, on dit couramment *curer (*qui est différent de _récurer _d'_écurer_ et de _nettoyer_).


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a pourtant en principe bien l'idée de _nettoyer_ dans _curer_…  Mais peut-être est-ce là une acception particulière du Sud-Ouest que j'ignorais.


----------



## Roméo31

Oui, c'est un régionalisme et présenté comme tel dans _le Grand Robert_.
Il ne s'agit donc pas de _curer_ dans le sens de "nettoyer" (Curer un fossé, un étang, un canal, un puits, un égout, une citerne...).
_Cure ce plat avant que je ne le mette dans le lave-vaisselle =_ Enlève tout ce qu'il reste dans ce plat...
Et même : _Cure ton assiette avant que je ne la mette dans le lave-vaisselle_. (Dans ce cas, il fallait que je mange ce qu'il restait dans mon auge, sans la nettoyer.)


----------



## Maître Capello

Merci pour ces clarifications, Roméo. Je me coucherai moins sot ce soir.


----------



## janpol

j'entends également "débarrasser" un plat.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si ce n'est pas à destination de la poubelle ou d'un animal ou des animaux, on dirait facilement qu'_on a reversé le plat_, sans toujours préciser_ dans un autre plat, dans la marmite, etc._


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour ! _(sic_)

_Débarrasser un plat_ signifie, pour moi_, "_l'enlever de la table" (cf. _débarrasser le couvert_).
_Débarrasser un plat_ dans le sens que lui donne Janpol  serait-il un nouveau régionalisme ?

J'ai entendu_ reverser le reste du plat _dans_...
_


----------



## KennyHun

Intéressants, ces échanges ! Comme quoi même les énoncés les plus banals tendent à déboucher sur des infos tout à fait intrigantes. Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Nicomon

Roméo31 said:


> _Cure ce plat avant que je ne le mette dans le lave-vaisselle =_ Enlève tout ce qu'il reste dans ce plat...
> Et même :
> _Cure ton assiette avant que je ne la mette dans le lave-vaisselle_. (Dans ce cas, il fallait que je mange ce qu'il restait dans mon auge, sans la nettoyer.)


  C'est justement dans ce genre de contexte que je dirais _vide_ plutôt que _cure  _(que j'aurais compris comme MC).  Intéressant, ce régionalisme.  

Et plutôt que_ reverser le plat_, je dis _transvider le reste_.   Dans ce sens, que j'ajoute pour Kenny.  





> Vider en transvasant son contenu dans un ou plusieurs autres récipients.


----------



## Maître Capello

M'enfin ! Jusqu'où irez-vous avec tous ces régionalismes qui me sont inconnus ?  Dans le sens qui nous occupe, je ne connaissais en effet ni _curer_, ni _débarrasser_, ni _reverser_, ni _transvider_…

Je me vois donc contraint  de vous proposer un terme de chez moi (que je n'utilise toutefois pas moi-même) : _creuser_, encore que ça se dise surtout d'un verre que l'on vide.


----------



## Roméo31

_Creuser_, en tout cas, n'est pas un helvétisme, dans le sens "de vider un verre" : 


> *Pages trouvées dans Bob*
> creuser Boire, boire une bouteille, boire un verre, vider une bouteille, un verre.


----------



## Nicomon

Régionalisme pour régionalisme, moi je dis « caler un verre ».  Mais ça veut plutôt dire « le vider d'un trait ».

Mais je ne savais pas que  « transvider » dans le sens cité était un régionalisme.  Ça ne se dit pas en Europe ?  

Je l'ai mis à la place de « reverser » qui ne m'est pas familier dans le sens de « vider ».
Je dis « reverser » pour « verser à nouveau ».  Comme dans « reverser du vin (dans le même verre) / du café  (dans la même tasse) ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Mais je ne savais pas que  « transvider » dans le sens cité était un régionalisme.  Ça ne se dit pas en Europe ?


On le trouve dans les dictionnaires, mais j'avoue ne jamais avoir rencontré ce terme jusqu'ici. Le _Petit Robert_ le donne pour « dialectal ».

_Petit Robert_


> _v. tr._ (1829 ; mot dial. ; de _trans-_ et _vider_). Faire passer (un contenu) dans un autre récipient. _Transvider le sucre d'un paquet dans le sucrier._


_Larousse_


> Verser une substance d'un récipient dans un autre.


_TLFi_ (n'a pas sa propre entrée, mais se trouve sous _trans-_)


> *transvider* , verbe trans. Transvaser. (Dict. XIXe et XXe s.).


_Littré_


> Verser dans un vase ce qui reste dans un autre vase ou dans plusieurs autres.






			
				Nicomon said:
			
		

> Je l'ai mis à la place de « reverser » qui ne m'est pas familier dans le sens de « vider ».
> Je dis « reverser » pour « verser à nouveau ».  Comme dans « reverser du vin (dans le même verre) / du café  (dans la même tasse) ».


Je te rassure : _reverser_ a pour moi le même sens que pour toi.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci pour cette recherche exhaustive, MC.    La définition de _transvider_ que j'ai mise en citation est celle d'Antidote.
Je le dis aussi - peut-être plus - en parlant de liquides que je verse d'un récipient dans un autre.
Comme dans (sirop d'érable en conserve) :_ Après ouverture,_ _transvider le sirop dans un contenant hermétique et réfrigérer._

Et merci aussi de me rassurer sur le sens de _reverser.   _Je ne dis pas _débarrasser _non plus, mais pourquoi pas?
Dans le fond, quand on le vide (après avoir débarrassé la table) on débarrasse le plat de son contenu.


----------

